# foreman 500 snork



## Bad500 (Jun 27, 2012)

after gettin dangerously close to the intake stock, got about seat deep, i decided to make a snorkel.i got her taken apart yesterday and ran all the vent lines today, and im gettin the piping tomorrow after work and doin that part saturday, either running it stealth with spa hose or flex pvc into the pod or a riser out of the rack, heres some pics, any ideas for the bike lemme know thanks.

first got it: 











spillway the next day:




























snorkel time:










vent lines done:










finishin up saturday for canal rd sunday!!! :flames:


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

ya your gonna need it for canal. i would make a riser. stealth snorks are ok but you never know when it get alittle deeper than planed


----------



## Bad500 (Jun 27, 2012)

yea im thinkin about that to, but i wanna run it stealth (if i can bein that theres no room up there) but if not ill run it up the fender and through the rack to avoid cuttin a nasty hole


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

You can run 1 1/2 pvc under the plastic on the right side. It can be brought up through the small plastic piece in the front rack area. I've done 2" before but it takes some work.


----------



## Bad500 (Jun 27, 2012)

the plastic piece in the middle held on by like a screw?


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Yea, that's the piece I'm talking about. We done it that way encase they wanted to take the snorkel off. That is a cheap piece to replace.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

1 1/2 pipe is to small on the 500 foreman. I never could get mine to run right. I have always ran it out of the box with 1 1/2 then to 2" when turns and go toward the front of the bike. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Yea I have actually had to snorkel som e with 1 1/2 and some with 2" all the way. Just depends on the bike. Most of them the 1 1/2 was prefect. Had to jet one that had 2" on it. all of them were ran the same way.


----------



## Bad500 (Jun 27, 2012)

if you look at where the top of the stock intake is, it is right below the gas tank cover behind the gas cap, what were doin is runnin the piping the same way as the stock intake but havin a riser come out of the gas tank cover


----------

